# Too Late to Matter Just Curious for Next Time



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

My Pinay GF and i visited Davao and Samal last August as some of you may have read my posts on topic. We live in the USA. Upon return we realized she is missing a small string of pearls she had bought to bring back as a gift. Not pricey at all so money is not the issue. But we think they were pilfered at Manila airport while going thru scanning. The pearls were in my carry on back pack at Manila Airport. They were gone upon arrival to LAX. The only thing i can think of is going through the scanner in Manila. They flagged me and pulled me aside and scanned me with a wand, took the bag again and passed it through scanning again. I am speculating that they saw the image of the jewelry in the first pass and grabbed them in the second pass. IS that how the Airport thieves work or am i off base? Just wondering for the next visit (if there is one). I have read posts here about sneaking expensive engagement / wedding rings into the country in carry on -- doesn't seem a good idea in light of this.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

maybe i should add that she and I flew back separately she returned a few days after i did. so i was traveling thru the airport alone, a single Westerner with a very tired face LOL


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A guy I know had some dollars taken that were rapped up in a sock in his check-in luggage. I would say it's safer in your carry-on.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

Gary D said:


> A guy I know had some dollars taken that were rapped up in a sock in his check-in luggage. I would say it's safer in your carry-on.


but that is contrary to what may have happened. My carry on may have been pilfered because it is subject to inspection and slippery hands going thru the contents. My checked bag is fully locked, or so I would like to believe lane:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lock your carry on*



fuji0001 said:


> but that is contrary to what may have happened. My carry on may have been pilfered because it is subject to inspection and slippery hands going thru the contents. My checked bag is fully locked, or so I would like to believe lane:


I don't travel anymore but when I did I had a locking carry on brief case, still do it's made out of fiberglass, what ever you bring, make sure it can be locked because so many slippery and clever hands like magician here.


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

There are a lot of modus sprouting and unfortunately, I think you are one of the victims. I don't know whether to tell you that you should be more careful because those things happen beyond your control.


----------

